

Npm 1.0 released (with global and local installation space) - bauchidgw
http://blog.nodejs.org/2011/05/01/npm-1-0-released/

======
corbet
I assume that somebody knows what "npm" is? I have no clue and the linked page
doesn't tell me. OTOH it's happy to tell me to feed curl output straight into
a root shell, an idea that makes me just a wee bit nervous.

~~~
state_machine
Neither the command on the page, nor the script it downloads, use sudo (or su
for that matter).

Just invoking 'sh' really should not give you a root shell under normal
circumstances.

You can try running 'echo "whoami" | sh | grep root' to verify this yourself.

~~~
kcbanner
Exactly, and many users install node into ~/local so root privileges are never
needed.

